# new pit for cold smokin(bacon)



## dave17a (Sep 24, 2016)

20160924_164738.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Sep 24, 2016


















20160924_164639.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Sep 24, 2016






Had some blocks laying around, so dug down in pond dam a hair to put smoker at top for uphill draft. 16x32  on inside Facing west. Prevailing winds are north,south. Gonna be 8 feet to box. Post more pics when I get it there. Used an OK Joe last season to box, burned way to hot.













20160312_161724.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 13, 2016






It rained in there. Don't know what I will do with this box. Sell it. Good fire box for offset. Well thats it . Not an engineer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm not sure what I'm seeing.

Is the smoker sitting on the block foundation you built?

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

Are you going to cap the pit or place the smoker on top of it?


----------



## dave17a (Sep 27, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm not sure what I'm seeing.
> 
> Is the smoker sitting on the block foundation you built?
> 
> Al





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Are you going to cap the pit or place the smoker on top of it?


Here ya go. Sorry not good at explaining  myself













20160927_181629.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Sep 27, 2016






Pipe running uphill from pit to smoker. Bubble buried.













20160927_181725.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Sep 27, 2016


















20160927_181652.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Sep 27, 2016






Move box on top. 8 foot from pit. left side will be plugged with sakrete along with  rest of holes in blocks, maybe. Just throw tin over top with whatever for weight. Better than dadgum pellets that have been failing me. Sorry Todd.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 28, 2016)

I understand now!

It looks like it will be a great build!

Al


----------



## dave17a (Oct 13, 2016)

20161012_181918.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Oct 13, 2016


















20161012_181905.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Oct 13, 2016






Test













20161012_183047.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Oct 13, 2016


















20161012_183103.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Oct 13, 2016






Test run on cold smoker. Working great. This is all I can type on here, you get the idea


----------



## mowin (Oct 18, 2016)

That looks great.  Now get some pork bellies in there. Thumbs Up


----------



## daveomak (Dec 2, 2016)

Very nice set up...    Typical "Old World" style smoker...   I like it....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...


----------



## dave17a (Dec 2, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Very nice set up...    Typical "Old World" style smoker...   I like it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir. Thanks. Got hickory at sister's place and next to them. Am set up.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2016)

If you find moisture collecting or dripping from the exhaust stack, some folks have the exhaust going straight out the side so condensate drips outside and can't run back in the pipe...

Or you can insulate the stack to keep it warm....


----------



## dave17a (Dec 6, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> If you find moisture collecting or dripping from the exhaust stack, some folks have the exhaust going straight out the side so condensate drips outside and can't run back in the pipe...
> 
> Or you can insulate the stack to keep it warm....


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## stealthchef (Dec 7, 2016)

OMG this is awesome. So much science. I love it.


----------



## donr (Dec 7, 2016)

Very Nice.

Could you kill two birds with one fire box?  You put a damper in the the low end of the pipe (right at the inlet of the pipe and then build a "hot" pit right on top of the fire box?  Close the damper to use the hot pit.  Open the damper in the pipe & close a damper in the hot pit exhaust to be able to use the cold pit?  Maybe hinge the tin cover at floor level to make the damper.

May be able to find a fine line to use them both at once.

Don


----------



## dave17a (Dec 7, 2016)

stealthchef said:


> OMG this is awesome. So much science. I love it.


Dave Omak has the science. There is alot going on between pit and smoke box. When certain storms or fronts coming through, wind comes in on back side, from southeast here, low pressure system from north or west. Counterclockwise rotation. Since I moved smoker , and 4 smokes , happened twice. First time I messed with it and finaly got it going. Never thought myself it would be such a science. Just stay tuned on this forum and getting there.


donr said:


> Very Nice.
> 
> Could you kill two birds with one fire box?  You put a damper in the the low end of the pipe (right at the inlet of the pipe and then build a "hot" pit right on top of the fire box?  Close the damper to use the hot pit.  Open the damper in the pipe & close a damper in the hot pit exhaust to be able to use the cold pit?  Maybe hinge the tin cover at floor level to make the damper.
> 
> ...


Been thinking in them lines. At this moment, just cold smoke


----------

